# Telekom ruiniert Existenzgründerin -- oder doch nicht???



## Devilfrank (25 Oktober 2002)

Ein Lachstück erster Kajüte:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel.php3?id=10301&page=0



Gruss Frank


----------

